# How do I turn my IPhone 3G into a wireless hotspot?



## HotRodFord1927

Hello, I am a novice but I would truly appreciate some help with this. I've been searching the web for info but none of it is very comprehensive to me 

Question: How do I turn my IPhone 3G into a wireless hotspot? I have a laptop and I've heard that it is possible to tether my wireless 3G Internet access to the laptop. 

Thank you in advance some help
-Mindy


----------



## BlockOfDynamite

1. Jailbreak your iPhone go to jailbreakme.com and get abscynthe. Its a jailbreaking utility on pc
2. Once your iPhone is jailbroken, go to cydia app on your iPhone and search MyWi. It costs a bit of money, but thats how it works


----------



## Cypheric

Using MyWi does not hide sent packets, therefore allowing your carrier to see you and throttle you. 

PdaNet is as better investment. It can hide packets so your carrier isn't the wiser.


----------



## Mtayloronline

BlockOfDynamite said:


> 1. Jailbreak your iPhone go to jailbreakme.com and get abscynthe. Its a jailbreaking utility on pc
> 2. Once your iPhone is jailbroken, go to cydia app on your iPhone and search MyWi. It costs a bit of money, but thats how it works



i don't think advising someone to jailbreak there phone just to get a wireless hotspot is very clear advice at all.!

In answer to your question though I believe if you go to settings there should be a setting saying "personal hotspot"

This is sometimes greyed out depending on what network the phone is on, I believe O2 is the network that charges a bolt on to use this facility.

Matthew


----------

